# Warrior Baits Only FREE Tournament at Mosquito Lake July 30th



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Hello,

I just wanted to let everyone know that registration is still open for the Warrior Baits only tournament at Mosquito Lake on 7/30/11. The tournament is free. Please go out the website at warriorbaits.com and fill out the registration form and send it into the address it instructs you too. Here is an overview of the tournaments, please go the the website for more details. If you have any question please call the number on the website. Thank you!

GUARANTEED CASH
PLACE PAYOUTS:
1st Place $1,000.00
2nd Place $ 500.00
3rd Place $ 250.00

PLUSFROM YOUR SPONSORS
WE WILL BE AWARDING
MERCHANDISE AND
MERCHANDISE COUPONS
FOR 4TH PLACE
ALL THE WAY DOWN TO 15TH

OPTIONAL BIG BASS POT:
$10-100% PAYBACK
1st B/B 60% - 2nd B/B 40%

ALL PARTICIPANTS IN THIS
EVENT MUST USE WARRIOR
BAITS AND ONLY
WARRIOR BAITS
DURING THIS EVENT!
PARTICPANT BOATS WILL BE
INSPECTED THE MORNING OF
THE EVENT, INSURE THAT ONLY
WARRIOR BAITS ARE RIGGED
TO YOUR RODS, ETC.


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

We are signed up, just curious how many boats are signed up.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Around 60 boats right now.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

For those who have never been to Mosquito we had some teams come up for our open a couple weeks ago that have not fished there before and they loved the lake. They were catching upwards of 25 keepers a day. Warrior has all the baits you need to catch them. Lake has so many patterns that work like topwater (Frog,Buzzbait,twitchin shad) in the shallows or move off shore and flip the weeds with (worms,tubes,warhogs,mudbugs and quiver bugs) you can also take those soft plastics way off shore to the outside weedline and catch them too. Looking forward to seeing everyone at this event we will run a good show for you dont miss this one!!!!!!!!!!!!! ITs Freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

I just put my entry form in mail this morning. Was a late decision to fish this due to my boat not being ready. Hope the field isn't full yet. How many boats till its a full field?


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Well said Alumking. Warrior baits has a LARGE line of quality products. The buzz bait is probably the most interesting of all. If you need to know where to get Warrior bait products before the tournament, shoot me a PM and within the next week hopefully they will be available more places if all goes well. Lunker, there is no cap on the field so it is as many boats that want to enter.


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Has anyone ordered any product off of the warrior baits website and if so do you know how long it took to recieve your product in the mail. Dont want to order a couple things i couldn't find in stores if it won't be here in time for the tourney. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I have ordered all of my stuff off their website and it takes a max of two days to get the stuff...you have plenty of time as long as it's in stock.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Yes orders are shipped within a day of being received. Right now there are no items that I know of that would be out of stock at this moment.


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks guys. Appreciate the help. One more quick question on rules....are we able to use hooks from other companies or just what warrior offers?


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Last time I placed an order and a few things were out of stock...the more than made up for it with some like products and then some....plus a nice note saying if what they did was not alright to let them know....and I was a happy customer.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

What I like about Warrior is they are Ohio based and give back to the anglers!

This free event offered has been exactly my experience with them- they return that good vibe back to their customer base- recognizing their customers!

When we first gave out the Warrior baits at Madness the first year I can't tell you the "whispers" back to my ears about "specific baits" they got for free and how to get more!

Then Hatfield and McQuate won and revealed their QUIVER BUG! 
http://www.warriorbaits.com/soft plastic quiver bugs.html

Thanks Warrior for bringing such an event to our region- wishing you much success and an overcast light winded day with temps in the 70's!!! 

nip


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

they must be behind on orders due to the tourney.... I placed mine on the 12th and still don't have it yet. I sent them an email 2 days ago, but no reply.... 

I will say, their product looks good. I was checking it out when at the fin.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Anyone needing anything can have us bring it to the tourney if time gets close and we will have items for sale at the tourney as well.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

lunker4141 said:


> Thanks guys. Appreciate the help. One more quick question on rules....are we able to use hooks from other companies or just what warrior offers?


 terminal tackle will not be regulated.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

JF1 said:


> they must be behind on orders due to the tourney.... I placed mine on the 12th and still don't have it yet. I sent them an email 2 days ago, but no reply....
> 
> I will say, their product looks good. I was checking it out when at the fin.
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


warrior was at icast in vegas all week, thats prob the reason for the delay. it will be shipped as soon as possible.


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

I placed an order yesterday and emailed the sales department about delivery and was emailed back that my order was received and shipped yesterday, and would be here in a couple days. All I can say is the Warrior company has been very helpful with all my inquiries about this tournament and product questions. Can't wait to fish this tourney.


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Baits arrived today.... And I went back through my junk mail filter, and I did have a reply to my email from branden. Baits look goood!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## CLappert (Dec 2, 2004)

Brandon is top notch with his Co. and supports the many Circuts out there he and Jamie will run a great event lookin forward to it


----------



## atowngolfer (Mar 24, 2009)

Is it to late to register? I just found out i am able to fish the tournament since i got next weekend off work. Do we just mail in the registration form to the address on the bottom of the form or what. Thanks Dave


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I would think that you still have time.


----------

